# Eberron Airship?



## rose4100 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi, i'm not sure if anyone is willing to take this up or i'm allowed to ask, but would anyone be will to draw an airship for me. After many failed attempts (i'm not an artist and it shows) i can't draw a recognizable Eberron Airship to save my life and i'd like at least a rough sketch of it when i start playing my Windwrite Captain character.

If any kind soul would be willing to give it a shot here are the details:
- about 90ft long, 30ft wide, 25 ft tall.
- basically a Yacht-type ship, really small compaired to regular sized ships, designed for a compliment of 10 people
- sleek, fast and manuverable
- definitely wind elemental... they rock
- and the elemental ring positioned more towards the rear of the ship, actually protruding behind the stern. 

So yeah, anything would be greatly appriciated, rough sketches... even a doodle on a paper napkin lol. Thanks alot for even taking the time to read this.


----------



## Finster (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Rose,

Here is a quick (it still has the eraser marks) sketch I did at work. I hope this works for you.

Finster


----------



## waterdhavian (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome!  I was in an Eberron game where we were all crew on Airships and this is just amazing to see.  Very much how I would imagine a small craft.  We had a ship that was a small scout vessel that this reminds me of.  Its Elemental ring was able to swivel from the back to under neath to give the vessel more maneuverability.  Kinda like a plane with vertical take off.


----------



## Finster (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is a cartoony version from Illustrator in color.


----------



## rose4100 (Oct 17, 2006)

Finster said:
			
		

> Hi Rose,
> 
> Here is a quick (it still has the eraser marks) sketch I did at work. I hope this works for you.
> 
> Finster





Wow Finster, this is almost what was in my head, incredible. Thankyou very much for drawing my request ^_^. Since you drawn her would you like the honor of naming her? I can't think of a name myself.


----------



## Finster (Oct 18, 2006)

How about "The Shard of Syania"?


----------



## rose4100 (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds good to me. I crisen the, Shard of Syania!


----------

